# Paint coming off when washed



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

My mom painted her living room eggshell white she did 3 coats no primer she said.She cleaned the walls 2 days later with soap and water and the paint came off well not 100% off but you can see where she cleaned and some of the towel has white on it.Can someone tell me why this happened.So i do not make the same mistake when i start painting this weekend..Thanks


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

canadacatman said:


> My mom painted her living room eggshell white she did 3 coats no primer she said.She cleaned the walls 2 days later with soap and water and the paint came off well not 100% off but you can see where she cleaned and some of the towel has white on it.Can someone tell me why this happened.So i do not make the same mistake when i start painting this weekend..Thanks


Which brand? 

Most paints have a 30 day recommended cure time. Even though its dry, its not cured. If you have a spot on a freshly painted wall....leave it for a while...hard to do but you need to let the paint cure.


----------



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

*ColorPlace*

It was bought at walmart $26 per gallon
Color Place.

Thanks


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

canadacatman said:


> My mom painted her living room eggshell white she did 3 coats no primer she said.She cleaned the walls 2 days later with soap and water and the paint came off well not 100% off but you can see where she cleaned and some of the towel has white on it.Can someone tell me why this happened.So i do not make the same mistake when i start painting this weekend..Thanks


Regardless of the paint brand (and her choice wasn't the very best paint), she scrubbed it before she should have. The paint wasn't cured.


----------



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

*k*

Ok thanks.Now I am also going to do some painting this weekend what brand do you suggest.

Thanks


----------



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

*lol*

Wow ok and what would you tell me.I think a bit expensive as i would need about 5 gallons to do my hall downstairs and up with about 2-3 coats.

HMMMMM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

canadacatman said:


> Wow ok and what would you tell me.I think a bit expensive as i would need about 5 gallons to do my hall downstairs and up with about 2-3 coats.
> 
> HMMMMM!!!!!!!!!


The main reason I tend to go with Behr Paint is because there's a Home Depot nearby, and the smaller paint stores are *much* farther away. Also, I apparently live near the only HD that has a decent paint department, and people who can mix the paint properly. I'm by no means married to Behr Paint, but I've never had any problems with it.

I've used Valspar quite often, and like it. I've used Glidden. Its higher-end lines are fine. 

Sherwin Williams Paint is very very good. But my experience with our local store was that they are arrogant butt-holes. And frankly, a 5% discount on $55 per gallon paint isn't good enough. Hopefully your experience will be better.


----------



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

*ok*

I was thinking behr or glidden as we have a hd by us also.But we have so paint only type pf store.

Is $24 a gallon too cheap for glidden or should i pay more.Thanks

Also keep in mine i need to wash them alot as have pets and small children for this i was told eggshell or flat.

Thanks I appreciate this help from you..


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

canadacatman said:


> I was thinking behr or glidden as we have a hd by us also.But we have so paint only type pf store.
> 
> Is $24 a gallon too cheap for glidden or should i pay more.Thanks
> 
> ...


I really wish some of the other guys would chime in here. My opinion is based only on homes my wife & I have bought & renovated, as well as rental properties. 

Many people think flat is elegant - and it is. But with small children and pets, I'd definitely head you toward "satin" finish. Semi-gloss would be fine too, though I personally don't like that look. The rule of thumb is, the higher the sheen the better the washability.

I really can't say whether the $24 per gallon Glidden is fine, or not. I'm sure it's good enough, especially considering that - with both kids & pets - you're going to be repainting in a couple years anyway.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

- Make sure you use a primer.

- Follow the directions on your product.

- Don't buy cheap paint. If you choose Walmart paint, buy their highest grade. Paint quality depends (in part) on density of solids and cheaper paint has fewer solids - thus it doesn't cover as well.



DrHicks said:


> Truth is, it depends largely on what you're doing and what you want. Also, higher-priced paint cannot make up for poor surface preparation or bad application.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Dr. Hicks is right on the money. Most paint jobs for me are 50-75% preparation 50-25% painting. 

- Move furniture, protect floors, remove switch plates, rec covers and other hardware, protect outlets from being painted over. 

- all foreign material should be scraped off walls (think tape, stickers, etc).

- Walls should be thoroughly washed with a non-sudsing detergent.

- large cracks, holes should be patched.

- prime. Then spackle any remaining defects. Prime over those spots.

- Paint.

For some manufacturers 'contractor grade' paints are the same as the premium or high grade, just at better prices for contractors. Sometimes 'contractor grade' materials are simply the most cost effective - they are not necessarily the best.


----------



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

*ok*

Thanks for all your input.I will use semi glosse and since i will be painting every 2 years or so for a bit i will use a little cheaper brand.Thanks


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:confused1: Just asking, but why the frequent repainting?


----------



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

*lol*

I meant to put in 2 years.I can not find a paint that all hand or food will come off of if anyone knows one please tell me.I need to wash it all the time well some of it as toddlers in the house and pets

Thanks


----------



## painter162 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sherwin Williams Duration Satin finish. Will look better go on easier and you won't have to paint again for many years. If it is a repaint you should not need to prime. A quick sand of walls with 150 sandpaper is faster and cheaper than primer if walls are glossy.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Why semi-gloss? That's a lot of light bouncing around the room. You could cover the cleaning requirements with a satin finish. Just wait a month before you wipe it.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

From a "Technical" standpoint, a Semi-gloss is best...because higher-sheens have a smoother/tighter resin film. 
Thus, they clean much easier!!

The "appeal" of shinier films is pretty subjective!
Some of our customers LOVE Flats...some HATE the look of a Flat.

Up here, ACE's Royal & Royal-Finest (ACE's top paint series) are very good paints in the Mid-$20's/gal.
The Scotchguard-treated Royal-Finest (~$32/gal.) cleans SUPERBLY. If you went this route, you could use an Eggshell sheen.
If you wanted the "conventional" paint, use a Satin.

These are very popular paints here.

No matter what ya choose...apply 2 full coats, and let cure 3-4 WEEKS b4 washing.

Faron


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

...............still wondering why someone would clean walls after they had been painted just 2 days previous.


----------



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

*ok*

She had some kids over and they got pop on the walls she said..


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like quite a party!

If stuff gets on the walls after your "newest" paint-job, wipe-off LIGHTLY for 3-4 weeks.
Curing-out/hardening CAN take 3-4 weeks, as I mentioned.
Depends some on each homes' humidity, airflow, etc.

Faron


----------



## canadacatman (Apr 13, 2011)

*ok*

Ya maybe she pressed too hard but i was there and when you walk down the hallway you can see where she cleaned it before you get to the actual spot..


----------



## shemp (Apr 14, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> The main reason I tend to go with Behr Paint is because there's a Home Depot nearby, and the smaller paint stores are *much* farther away. Also, I apparently live near the only HD that has a decent paint department, and people who can mix the paint properly. I'm by no means married to Behr Paint, but I've never had any problems with it.
> 
> I've used Valspar quite often, and like it. I've used Glidden. Its higher-end lines are fine.
> 
> Sherwin Williams Paint is very very good. But my experience with our local store was that they are arrogant butt-holes. And frankly, a 5% discount on $55 per gallon paint isn't good enough. Hopefully your experience will be better.


You should also check out Scott Paint....they are florida's best paint and now have an online website and ship right to your door via UPS. They specialize in mildew resistant coatings. I used the all grip paint when I repaint....it sticks to old alkyd (oil based) paints without any priming or sanding... and covers great. They have a satin, a semigloss, and gloss.
check it out at 
www.fortune3.com/scottpaint


----------

